# Red, Purple, Blue Dahlia



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

Well it's red in sunlight but it really reflects some beautiful colors when lit with an LED kitchen light 








Happy with this one, I realy think I like the bits of leaf in the corner too.


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 28, 2012)

A strong composition, with bold colors. I really like it.


----------



## cynthiav99 (Jun 28, 2012)

LOVE IT


----------



## laynea24 (Jun 28, 2012)

Outstanding!!


----------



## john5189 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice

What does it look like without the leak?


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 29, 2012)

That is pretty darn cool.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 29, 2012)

Amazing colours and contrast


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

Wonderful shot....you caught the softness on the petals, also the amazing intricate centre, excellent contrast.


----------

